# How do I post a youtube video?



## Mindcrime1204

I tried to copy the embed link and pasted it in a reply to a thread, but when i checked it, it was the code and not the video screen. What's the deali-o?


----------



## eaeolian

Code:


[ url ]http://someyoutubevideo[ /url ]

Without the spaces.


----------



## DDDorian

There are specific tags for embedding Youtube videos into your posts. I'll give you an example - to embed this video I'd take the bolded part of the URL, as seen below...



Code:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[b]EwTZ2xpQwpA[/b]


...and stick it between these two tags (minus the underscores):



Code:


[_youtubevid]EwTZ2xpQwpA[/youtubevid_]


and it should embed just fine


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Thank you both kind sirs 

Edit: Actually, eaeolian, that way didn't work  D your way did.


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar

Was really stuck with this, thanks!


----------



## Najka

[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## Najka

wow I totally didn't mean to bump this thread up OMG I failed at life! why is life so hard when I'm bumping threads form forever ago with no purpose!! I was just trying to figure out how to post a youtube vid!! MODS Forgive meeeeeeee!!!!!!

But come on that video is AWESOME and you know it..


----------



## julianken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDjKW8EYo7g


----------



## julianken




----------



## gunshow86de

julianken said:


> [IMG ]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDjKW8EYo7g[/IMG]



You used the image tags around the whole URL, need to use [*youtubevid]CDjKW8EYo7g[/MEDIA], but delete the * symbol.


----------



## julianken

[_youtubevid]CDjKW8EY[/youtubevid_]


----------



## julianken




----------



## julianken




----------



## julianken

Finally!. Thank you!


----------



## TripperJ

sorry to bump this thread but&#8230;

i had to see if this worked


----------



## craigny

I blow I cant get any of these to work


----------



## craigny

Great success!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordan Lott

Thank you!!


----------



## NickSBTT

Finally got it


----------



## trayenshreds

Test... sorry to necro lol


----------



## Jobam-Martins

Thanks!


----------



## Djentliman




----------



## Djentliman




----------



## Djentliman




----------



## Djentliman

EDIT: yaya i did it! sorry for bumping the thread a lot too. didnt want to post the wrong stuff on my thread


----------

